# DVD-Laufwerk für vertikalen Einbau



## Ivan_Sergeijevich_Golovkin (30. November 2014)

*DVD-Laufwerk für vertikalen Einbau*

Hallo,

Ich möchte mir demnächst das Corsair Carbide Air 540 (http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...-Carbide-Air-540-ATX-Cube-schwarz::23369.html) zulegen, da bei diesem aber die Laufwerke vertikal verbaut werden suche ich noch einen geeigneten DVD-Brenner, kann mir da jemand etwas preisgünstiges empfehlen?


----------



## Jimini (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DVD-Laufwerk für vertikalen Einbau*

Ich habe vor ein paar Wochen vor dem gleichen Problem gestanden, da ich mein neues Gehäuse auf der Seite liegend platzieren wollte. Slot-in-Laufwerke gibt es kaum noch, und wenn, dann meist nur als Slim-Version, wofür man dann einen Adapter braucht. Ich habe mich dann für einen externen Brenner entschieden - ich brauche ohnehin nur sehr selten ein optisches Laufwerk, daher ist diese Lösung für mich absolut okay.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Ivan_Sergeijevich_Golovkin (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DVD-Laufwerk für vertikalen Einbau*

Danke, du hast wohl Recht, ich greife dann auch zum externen Laufwerk, denn die internen Slot-Ins sind ja leider echt nicht mehr zu bekommen...

/Thread


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DVD-Laufwerk für vertikalen Einbau*

Ich kann mich irren, aber kann man nicht jedes x-beliebige Laufwerk senkrecht einbauen?


----------



## hbf878 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DVD-Laufwerk für vertikalen Einbau*

Meines Wissens ist das so. Deshalb haben die Laufwerksschubladen diese kleinen "Nasen", die die DVDs in senkrechter Position in der Schublade halten.


----------



## Jimini (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DVD-Laufwerk für vertikalen Einbau*



Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Ich kann mich irren, aber kann man nicht jedes x-beliebige Laufwerk senkrecht einbauen?


Einbauen ja, aber beim Auswerfen des Datenträgers kommt einem selbiger dann sicherlich öfter mal entgegengefallen. Zudem weiß ich nicht, wie viel Spiel ein Datenträger im Laufwerk hat - da die ja normalerweise nicht "festgeklemmt" werden wie bei Slim-Laufwerken, kann ich mir vorstellen, dass es laut rappeln könnte, wenn das Ding liest.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DVD-Laufwerk für vertikalen Einbau*

Ich hab eben mal meinen Laptop mit laufender DVD gedreht, die Bewegung mag er nicht so, aber wenn ich ihn ruhig halte, egal wie rum, funktioniert alles. 

Und wegen dem auswerfen.. dafür sind die Nasen da.


----------



## Jimini (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DVD-Laufwerk für vertikalen Einbau*



Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Ich hab eben mal meinen Laptop mit laufender DVD gedreht, die Bewegung mag er nicht so, aber wenn ich ihn ruhig halte, egal wie rum, funktioniert alles.
> Und wegen dem auswerfen.. dafür sind die Nasen da.



Ja klar, ein Laptop-Laufwerk ist ja auch dafür gemacht, den Datenträger festzuhalten, da kannste das Gerät kopfüber halten. Ob jedes normale optische Laufwerk diese Haltenasen hat, weiß ich nicht - ich meine, dass es auch viele Laufwerke ohne eine solche Vorrichtung gibt. Drauf schwören würde ich jetzt aber nicht 

MfG Jimini


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DVD-Laufwerk für vertikalen Einbau*

Dann muss man für senkrechten Einbau eins mit Nasen nehmen.^^

Ich hab in meinem PC nen 3.5" Wechselrahmen und 5.25" Slimline Laufwerk in einem 5.25" Schacht. Geben tuts alles.^^


----------



## Deep Thought (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DVD-Laufwerk für vertikalen Einbau*



Jimini schrieb:


> Einbauen ja, aber beim Auswerfen des Datenträgers kommt einem selbiger dann sicherlich öfter mal entgegengefallen. Zudem weiß ich nicht, wie viel Spiel ein Datenträger im Laufwerk hat - da die ja normalerweise nicht "festgeklemmt" werden wie bei Slim-Laufwerken, kann ich mir vorstellen, dass es laut rappeln könnte, wenn das Ding liest.


Nein, in der Regel funktioniert das mit dem vertikalen Einbau recht gut. Die Haltenasen sind so gemacht, dass die CD bei ausgefahrener Schublade gegen diese lehnt. Da kommt raus fallen recht selten vor. Und es rappelt auch nichts. Sobald die Schublade zu ist, wird die CD an der Spindel festgeklemmt. Aber da man das Laufwerk heute meist eh nur noch selten braucht,  ist ein externer Brenner freilich trotzdem eine Alternative.


----------

